# In case anyone is wondering what my avatar is..here's the answer!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK does anyone know what my Avatar is??? It has to do with Water!
Its also Celtic (for my race of people)


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Your a druid! correct?

Your avatar is a Druidic Astronomical Symbol of a Unicorn or a Waterhorse


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

celtic seahorse?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Druid...hhhmmmnnn not in this life, but maybe in another one way back! 

Yes you are correct it is a KELPIE a Scottish Waterhorse!

The Scottish Kelpie is supposed to be a beautiful horse that is seen on the banks of a Loch...when anyone tries to ride the horse, it turns around and gallops into the Loch and drowns the rider!


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

i noticed it before but i grew up in Northeast England so ive seen all kind of these it was easy peezy for me


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Where in North England? I was born in Dundee Scotland, the gateway to the Highlands! I am a TRUE Celt! Ancestors were Scottish, Irish, Welsh and Norwegian. 

My dad lived in Redcar area for a while, working there! Middlesborough I think it was...remember going to the beach at Redcar and getting sunburnt


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Hartlepool, lol sunburnt in England how do you survive here


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

$28 tube suntan lotion! Ive been using it for years and its the ONLY thing that saves me from being the same color of as my hair... RED!!!! Made by California Tan, its called Sport SPF 20, never leave home without some on in the Summer.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Well, before reading the rest of the post, I figured waterhorse....and I'm not even Celtic.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Good for you! I picked it because I used to raise Horses, love Water/Oceans and everything in them, and Im a bit of a devil too LOL.


----------

